

US Chief Technology Officer Thinks Every Child Should Be Able to Code - foolrush
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/10/us-cto-every-child-should-be-able-to-code/382089/

======
gamechangr
Isn't that like saying the Swim teacher thinks every child should learn to
swim? It's hard to make that "newsworthy"

~~~
bediger4000
Also, how much of that is motivated by Really Important CEOs coming in and
saying "Our development resources costs are too high! Make more developers!"?
Shouldn't the market decide? If there's a need, salaries will go up, and
people will fill the need. I don't see evidence of a market failure here.

